# Dancing and systema



## jellyman (Oct 20, 2003)

Back on the old forum, I once started a thread relating systema to ballroom dancing. At the time it was out of annoyance from all the systema vs XYZART that were popping up with some regularity. However, it evolved into a fairly serious discussion, and something last night has prompted me to reintroduce this topic here...

I think that perhaps Euro Dancing has martial roots or vice-versa. Concepts such as frame maintainance are good for whole body power, for example, and the tango has the flair, which is a lot like a counter to a round kick that's on the H2H tape series. And now yesterday, in Salsa/Merengue class, we learned the "hammerlock" turn, which in fact does put your partner in a hammerlock! (instructor was unaware of theconnection) albeit a very loose and unpainful one.


----------



## NoSuchChick (Oct 20, 2003)

just wait until you get into whips!

Jennifer


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 20, 2003)

"Sticks and stones...
may break my bones,
but whips and chains,
excite me".

And their excellent training tools, too!


----------



## Brian King (Oct 20, 2003)

Jellyman,
Want to work some escapes have your salsa partner grip and hold your thumb while you put her into the spins and whips and crossovers. It is amazing the 'locks' that show up.

See ya on the dance floor soon
Friends
Brian

RobG My friend you crack me up:rofl: 
Bri.


----------



## TAZ (Oct 21, 2003)

Although today it shames me to say it..(I blame the innocence of youth) at the tender age of 13-16 I was heavily into break dancing..( I know the shame of it all!!) However, whatever regret I have for the bad outfits and worse dancing are outweighed by the realisation that alot of the movements are strikingly similar to the way we aspire to move in systema..the way we rotate our shoulders, the relaxation of the muscles and the best cross over of all...the wave!! Best of all I can do all this as an adult and with no requirment to wear a headband....

again..just my 2c worth...( the more I post the less value my 2c is going to have ..  so my apologies in advance to my friends over the water for devaluing their currency)

See you on the cardboard next to the boombox (Brian tm)

Dave

P.S. sorry Brian but mimicary is the sincerest form of flattery they say!!


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 21, 2003)

The electric boogaloo from Hell!


----------



## TAZ (Oct 21, 2003)

well it does give a whole new meaning to 'break' dancing:rofl:


----------



## jellyman (Oct 21, 2003)

I used to do that, too. In my defence, I was just trying to impress girls. The part that VV does that I find really hard is rippling his chest laterally


----------



## pknox (Oct 21, 2003)

Actually, it makes perfect sense that may be some common ground between dancing and martial arts.  Both are ways of developing kinesthetic sense - cultivating fluidity in body movements.  There is historical precedence as well in other arts -- some of the Okinawan karate katas were influenced by  traditional warrior dance forms, capoeira has encapsulated its techniques within dancing to avoid detection, and some forms of southeast asian arts, most notably silat, take some movements from traditional cultural dances as well.


----------



## Furtry (Oct 21, 2003)

Rudolf Labben, first to document sword fighting taught, in the Caucus Mountains, to young men through dance.


----------

